# JACK.



## Leon (Feb 12, 2010)

Why do so many people think that it is horrible, I know at the begining the art is kinda shaky but it gets better, and Dave hopkins is actually a nice guy, but why so much hate for JACK?


----------



## Jelly (Feb 12, 2010)

The art doesn't get better.
But the inking gets better.
Because he has guest inkers.

his character design is completely horrible
i can't even tell what half of the animals are
they all have the same body plans

Beyond that, its completely dominated by typos, wangst, and I distinctly remember one strip that was just a NIN song.

and I don't really care if he's a nice guy or not
I'm not going to read his comic and like it because he's a nice guy

>:[

etc


----------



## LonelyKitsune (Feb 12, 2010)

i love jack! its kind of depressing, but it has a good story.

your right when you say it gets better. you just have to stick with it long enough and it gets really good.

i like the art to... its kind of cute and demonic... i think thats the best way to put it, IDK


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Feb 12, 2010)

I dunno. I personally love Jack, but I think a lot of people get annoyed by things like the typos and grammatical mistakes Hopkins makes. Another big deal is that some people aren't thrilled by thinks that are gory or macabre, which I love ^.^. Either way, it doesn't really matter if people like it if you do. Xp


----------



## Jelly (Feb 12, 2010)

San-Ryuuk said:


> I dunno. I personally love Jack, but I think a lot of people get annoyed by things like the typos and grammatical mistakes Hopkins makes. Another big deal is that some people aren't thrilled by thinks that are gory or macabre, which I love ^.^. Either way, it doesn't really matter if people like it if you do. Xp



A lot of it is just gore for gore's sake, though.

you could just watch a video of a porkchop stuck in an industrial metal shredder


----------



## Marietta (Feb 12, 2010)

I like it, I like it a lot.
I've always loved stories revolving around the Seven Deadly Sins, drama, morality, and furries... can't forget the furries.

I like the way most of the Sins are drawn. Most of the characters are hard to tell what they are, sure.
Sometimes I feel conversations drag out a bit too long as well.
And then there are the spelling mistakes.

But I can live with all that. I enjoy the story, I feel it's more in-depth than the other Furry webcomics I come across.

Also gore. Mari loves the gore~


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 12, 2010)

*shrug*

I like it. 

Excessive violence and gore are not something that one generally expects from a furry strip, but it works.


----------



## Leon (Feb 12, 2010)

And the artist isn't to bad a fellow, I've talked to him a few times and he actually responds and isn't a complete dick like Jay naylor.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Feb 12, 2010)

jellyhurwit said:


> you could just watch a video of a porkchop stuck in an industrial metal shredder


Ooh!! That sounds like fun! Can ya toss me a link for that video? X3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Feb 12, 2010)

I hate jack because when I think furry, I think furry. In other words, furry isn't dark demonic "RAWR" art, it's cute and fuzzy...The first 5 pages sucked just as much as the last 5 pages....


----------



## Leon (Feb 12, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I hate jack because when I think furry, I think furry. In other words, furry isn't dark demonic "RAWR" art, it's cute and fuzzy...The first 5 pages sucked just as much as the last 5 pages....


 
But then again, some people don't like fuzzy and cute, I guess it's just personal preferance.


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 12, 2010)

Cute is overrated.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Feb 12, 2010)

I enjoy it, though it's not something I can read again and again.


----------



## Aden (Feb 12, 2010)

I relegate it to "okay". It never really struck me as that special, honestly. I don't hate reading it, but it's not going to be something I go to in my free time.


----------



## FluffMouse (Feb 12, 2010)

Loved it. And I'm not even that into gore. :>


----------



## Delta (Feb 12, 2010)

I lost interest a few pages in.

The overall story just seems to be lacking a goal and a point the mood is always the same, the art is eh.

Good fellow he may be, that doesn't make me want to read his stuff.


----------



## Qoph (Feb 13, 2010)

To me it seemed like the plot revolved around people that did bad stuff and then got graphically tortured.  I'm not one that believes in eternal punishment or enjoys gore, so the comic was about as unappealing as they come.  Plus the art was lacking, even compared to newbie comics I see around FA.


----------



## serph (Feb 18, 2010)

I think Jack is pretty a pretty cool comic. tI invades my dreams and doesn't afraid of teh censor.

Seriously though, Jack is one of the few webcomics I enjoy. There is most definately worse ones out there.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 19, 2010)

If I knew the link I could tell if I liked it or not.
By the comments it's seems kind of blurry and fuzzy and the art is shit.
Well, that meets my standards :V


----------



## Marietta (Feb 19, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> If I knew the link I could tell if I liked it or not.
> By the comments it's seems kind of blurry and fuzzy and the art is shit.
> Well, that meets my standards :V


http://www.pholph.com/strip.php?id=5

Of course, you'd have to go back to the beginning.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 19, 2010)

Marietta said:


> http://www.pholph.com/strip.php?id=5
> 
> Of course, you'd have to go back to the beginning.


Thankies Marie.
Again, furry webcomic but yes that's the point.
I read a few pages of it, I didn't like it, closed the tab, goodbye.


----------



## Neon_Infection (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm a big fan of Jack, I like it for the stories rather then the art.


----------



## JunoDking (Mar 2, 2010)

I hate Jack for many reasons, Let me name a few.

1. the story is horribly contrived, he does nothing new with the 7 deadly sins that hasn't been done already, which makes the comic come off as being redundant and forgettable.

2. the characters themselves are similar to the point of looking like twins.

3. He doesn't seem to understand how things works. (If an engine blows out on a plane and takes a wing with it, it doesn't land safely, it decompresses the cabin which results in quite a few deaths)

4. Seems like he hasn't really done much research on his subject matter (I mean the 7 sins) much further than finding out who they are online.

5. Like someone said, the art hasn't change. For an artist to be drawing for so long, there should be some improvement.

6. Like Sudonym, he doesn't seem to know how comic panels should flow.

7. He tries to be poignant and deep, and ends up sounding silly.

that's just a few. Oh look, 7, the biblical number of completion.

:V


----------



## Myoti (Mar 2, 2010)

Man, and I had SO much ready to rip this comic apart for, but Juno listed off all my sentiments.

If he's a nice guy, that's great to know. Still doesn't excuse all the problems his work has.

EDIT:

Oh, and a bit more:



> I dunno. I personally love Jack, but I think a lot of people get annoyed by things like the typos and grammatical mistakes Hopkins makes. Another big deal is that some people aren't thrilled by thinks that are gory or macabre, which I love ^.^. Either way, it doesn't really matter if people like it if you do. Xp



I read a few "scanlated" comics, so I know how to dig through bad grammar and spelling. However, with his popularity you'd think he could get someone to read over his stuff for free (regardless, that's the least of the things I dislike about Jack).

And when it comes to being gorey or macabre, I don't have a problem, except (as mentioned) when it's just gore for gore's sake. It never seemed like there was a point other than "OOOH, LOOKIE!! I MADE BLOOD AND ORGANS EVERYWHERE!"

That's called just trying to be "shock art," which is rarely if ever of any value, yet often still brings in alot of fans...


----------



## furatail (Mar 2, 2010)

Jack was okay for a while. The style is really cute which makes it creepy how the story itself is pretty grim. 
The fact he doesn't improve doesn't bother me, but the long drown out stories kind of got boring.


----------



## Unsilenced (Mar 2, 2010)

The gore, I have to admit, gets absurd. It's reminiscent of a B horror film, where bright-red dyed water comes gushing out of every paper cut. Sexual content also gets a little arbitrary at times, like he was just looking for a place to put it in.

EDIT: Oh god I just realized how horrible of a pun that was. -.-


----------



## TiberiusRay (Mar 3, 2010)

I've read Jack for a few years now, and can safely say it's one of my favorites. I love the stories, and characters, though I could definitely live without the excessive gore, and rape, and the art is often just a blur.
I guess Jack is just one of those things that you either love it, or hate it.


----------



## Duclis (Mar 7, 2010)

Jack was one of those things I had some sort of bile fascination with. Like in a "so bad it's good" way. I also like the art for some odd reason, even though I couldn't tell most of the characters apart. :|


----------



## Browder (Mar 7, 2010)

Hate the art. Have a perverse fascination with the story. It's like it's trying to be Sandman.


----------



## Riptor (Mar 8, 2010)

I think Jack is one of the worst webcomics I've ever read, furry or not. The art's not all that great, and a lot of the time, you can't even tell what species people are supposed to be.

The story's not much better, it's pretty nonsensical, and when it tries to be shocking, it goes so far over the top it starts to be funny, somehow. Like the Rape Arena.


----------



## Satoshi (Mar 9, 2010)

Ugh. I read some of Jack years ago.
And it's just awful D:

They all look like abortions of Yoshi and Tiny Toons... or some shit like that.
Plus.

The story.

</3


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 9, 2010)

I agree with the mass of the thread, JACK sucks...sucky art, sucky storyline, etc...


----------



## Zetsubou Bunny (Mar 9, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> I agree with the mass of the thread, JACK sucks...sucky art, sucky storyline, etc...



Erm...

As of writing, this thread has 12 users who posted that liked it (including me), 8 users who didn't like it, 2 users who thought "meh", and 2 with a Narm-induced fascination of it.

I'd say it's a pretty even divide between like and dislike, rather than a majority "suck". =P


----------



## craftyandy (Mar 17, 2010)

well if this supposed talented bastard can get recognition maybe I can... I read about this on a little wiki review page and already I'm inspired if perhaps for the wrong reasons.


----------



## Myoti (Mar 20, 2010)

> I think Jack is one of the worst webcomics I've ever read, furry or not.


I dunno.

As much as I despise the atrocity that is Jack, I'd say Gonterman probably takes the award for worse (though I suppose Jack can keep it seeing as it's STILL GOING 8[ ).


----------

